# Wasserfall/Kleine Kaskade



## Teichforum.info (12. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin Grade am Bau des Wasserfalls.Habe da das obere "Becken" bzw. Staustufe mal so wie bei NG beschrieben gebaut.Sprich mit Folie und Bauschaum.Zuerst hatte ich dann die Folie zu kurz abgeschnitten und das Wasser lief seitlich zuerst raus,aber auch zwischen Untermauerung und Steinplatte durch den Bauschaum lief es durch.Obwohl ich den Schaum auch noch mit Schnellzement und Dichtungsschlämme überarbeitet hatte.

Dann Folie raus und das Ganze rein mineralisch---funzt eigentlich so ganz gut.Nur habe ich Muffe,dass sich nach den ersten Frösten die ganze Konstruktion etwas heben könnte,und so Risse auftreten könnten.Mit der Folie hätte ich diese Gefahr nicht gesehen.... .Der Aufbau unter dem Wasserfall ist so:-Erdreich
                        -Betonschicht ca. 15cm
                        -Vlies 900
                        -NG Folie 1,4 mm
                        -Ufermatte NG vollflächig
                        -daruf die Konstruktion aus Betonplatte mit Natursteinen

IMO werde ich einfach den Winter abwarten und im Frühjahr das ganze becken neu mineralisch abdichten...
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen?
Gruss        JürgenS

6 mal .........


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Okt. 2003)

hallo jürgen,

leider habe ich im moment einwenig probleme mit der vorstellung - könntest du vielleicht ein zwei bilder einstellen.

was den winter betrifft so kann ich dir nur eines sagen - es gibt zwei möglichkeiten zu bauen - enztweder richtig hart oder weich und nachgiebig - alles dazwischen reißt.

.... ich habe meinen bachlauf hart gebaut - und trotzdem macht er jeden winter an einer stelle die fuge weit wenn er angehoben wird vom frost - aber das coole ist - im sommer sakt er wieder zusammen und presst die stelle so stark zusammen das sie sich immer selbst abdichtet    

und ich habe als boden 15cm beton mit zwei 8mm eisenstäben drinnen - und alles liegt auf gut festsitzenden großen felssteinen.

gruß jürgen

** fehler macht man meißt nur zwéimal - beim dritten mal hat man gelernt


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

also kapieren tu ich das auch nicht ganz (liegt aber wohl daran, dass mir das Naturagart-Konzept da nichts sagt. Bei der jetzigen Situation bin ich ebenfalls ausgesprochen skeptisch (ebenfalls übrigens damit, dass der gesamte Bachlauf vollflächig mit Ufermatte ausgelegt zu sein scheint - die wurzelt vollkommen zu, die Pflanzen sind kaum mehr auszulichten oder zu entfernen, es sei denn zusammen mit der Ufermatte). Was hältst Du davon, den gesamten Bachlauf noch einmal mit einer - ruhig dünnen - Folie abzudecken, diesmal ausreichend abgeschnitten und satt mit der Teichfolie überlappend ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2003)

@Jürgen: 
Bin dann wohl für hart und Reperatur im Frühjahr  
@Stefan:
Vielleicht sieht man das auf dem Bildie Ufermatte liegt praktisch komplett unter dem ganzen Konstrukt.Im Wasserfall selbst ist keine.
Wollte diese Stellen rechts und links mit __ Brunnenkresse u.a. im Frühjahr bepflanzen-nicht mit starken Wucherern.
Die ganze Sache wird noch fertigverkleidet mit Natursteinplatten(natürlich auch der Filter).Die Betonpflastersteine links und der dreieckige Stein rechts sind nur "Arbeitsplattform".
Schaut´s Euch an       Gruss  JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2003)

Dann ist ja sowieso alles Blödsinn, was ich geschrieben habe. War irgendwie bei einem Bachlauf, der nach einigen Staustufen in einem Wasserfall endet. 

Wo ist jetzt nochmal das Problem ? Sieht so ja eigentlich ganz knorke aus. Liegt unter der gesamten Wasserführung keine Folie, so dass Du befürchtest, nach einem Reissen des Zements erhebliche Mengen Wasser zu verlieren ? 

Übrigens: Bei so einem Wasserfall treibst Du jegliches CO2 fast komplett aus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Wasserfall nur zeitweise zu Unterhaltungszwecken läuft, oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2003)

Hoi Stefan,
eventuelles Problem:Wenn die Feuchtigkeit in der Ufermatte unter der Wasserfallkonstruktion gefriert,hebt sich das Ganze und es wird einen Riss geben.Unter der Ufermatte ist die Folie schon bis zum Beginn der eigentlichen Weinbergmauer rausgezogen.
Zu CO2: Könnte eventuell noch einen Stein ins Wasser legen,damit das Wasser nicht direkt in den Teich fällt.Wäre das günstiger?
Gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2003)

Also ich persönlich sehe da noch keine Gefahr, bin insoweit aber auch kein Spezialist (man kann auch sagen, ich habe da keine Ahnung   ), also nicht allzu beruhigt sein.

Wenn Du mich fragstgeht da so oder so nahezu alles CO2 verloren. Übrigens: Kannst Du den Höllenlärm ununterbrochen ab ?? Eventuell einen kleinen Wasserfall-Bypass bauen, damit es auch ohne Lärm und CO2-Verlust abgeht. Wasserfall for Show !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

hallo jürgen,

die idealste lösung wäre natürlich gewesen die kpl. folie hinter der mauer hochlaufen zu lassen - dann hätte passieren können was will - waaser hättest du nie verloren - aber ich weiß - hättest du   
.... ging mir auch schon oft so :cry: 

wenn du hart bauen willst - solltest du hinter deiner natursteinmauer nochmal ausheben und eine kpl. betonmauer dahintergießen. ca. 10 bis 15cm mit leichtem stahlnetzt drinnen reicht.

ich an deiner stelle würde ganz einfach mal den winter abwarten und im frühjahr schauen was passiert ist - falls überhaupt ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

@Stefan:
Finde es eigentlich nicht so laut.... .
Teilweiser Betrieb wäre auch OK,müsste nur wissen wie lange das Ganze laufen muss wegen Filter,..und wie lange es die Bakterien denn im Filter ohne Wasserfluss "aushalten".Ein Bypass mit 40er HT Rohr oder so wäre schon gut;da bräucht ich halt so einen am Besten elektrischen Schieber o.ä. dafür.Weisst Du was das kostet und wo mann den herbekommen kann?
CO2 Verlust ist aber schon Schei....be   .Bypass :bindafür: ...
@Jürgen:
Ja ,das mit der Folie hinten hochziehen wäre schon besser gewesen,ändert aber am eventuellen Frostproblem nix.Übrigens ist hinter der Natursteinmauer schon eine 24 cm starke,armierte Betonwand...  --müsste man IMO auf eienm Bild im Album auch sehen.Warten wir den Winter also mal ab..

Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

bezüglich Lautstärke: Gut ist, was gefällt   . Warte einfach einmal ab, wenn Ihr auf der Terrasse sitzt und der Wasserfall läuft.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

hallo jürgen,

bypass ist ok - aber wenn dies dein wasser vom filter ist mußt du es durchlaufend laufen lassen sonst nehmen die bakterien schaden (sollen max zwei stunden überleben ohne wasserdurchlauf ??)

eine elektrischen schieber gibt es (stephan hat hier irgendwann mal einen link reingestellt ) ist aber verteufelt teuer gewesen wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 

nur mal so eine spontane idee: lege doch unter die zweitoberste schicht steine und beton als trennung nach unten eine (z.b. folie) zwischen die steine - dann läuft dir weniger wasser in die mauer rein - sieht man nicht und die mauer wird weniger durchnässt - und der frost hat weniger ansatzpunkt - oder im winter ganz einfach kpl. mit folie zuhängen ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

Hy Jürgen,ich mach mal einen Schnitt durch die Konstruktion,zum verdeutlichen...  .
Hatte ich ´mir schon gedacht,dass das Ding eigentlich beinahe durchlaufen muss.Nur Nachts werde ich es auf jeden Fall abstellen oder es muss doch durch einen Bypass laufen.
@Stefan:
Ich habe mir das nochmal von NG reingezogen... .Sauerstoff geht demnach auf 100% zurück--IMO akzeptabel---aber CO 2ist da schon problematischer.Laut NG ab 50qm kein Problem(grosser Teich),Abstriche schon bis 30qm(mittlerer Teich).... :? ....habe so ca 30-35qm...könnte eventuell also noch funzen?Gibts da andere Möglichkeiten CO 2 zu erhöhen??
Gruss  Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

Sauerstoff ist fast nie ein Problem. 

Bei der-teich.de hat jemand einen Bauvorschlag für eine Vorrichtung zum Anreichern mit CO2 gemacht (Trockeneis). M.E. Spielkram. Ich würde mir wirklich einen Bypass einbauen, bei dem das Wasser nicht "platscht". Wie Jürgen schon richtig gesagt hat, muss ein biol. Filter ununterbrochen laufen. Der dauernde Wasserfall wird Dich bald stören. Deshalb: Regelmässig über Bypass laufen lassen, zum Vergnügen dann auf Wasserfall umschalten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Alsö,hier mal die Skizze:
Werde mir dann mal das mit dem Bypass genau durchdenken.Das gibt dann praktisch einen Auslass des oberen Beckens,IMO mit 2" Schlauch oder 40er(?) Ht Rohren.Handbetätigte Schieber oder Kugelhähne gibts da ja genug,aber mit elektro wäre schon goiler...  
Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 
könnte man denn nicht das Co2 mit einer Venturidüse einsprühen ???
Das Co2 kann man Prima mit Zucker und Hefe herstellen (hab ich Jahrelang für mein 700 L Diskusbecken gemacht). 

Ich arbeite in der Armaturenbranche. Ein 2-Wege Kugelhahn mit el. Antrieb kostet in 2" 317€ und ein 3 - Wege 613€. Da sind schon Großhandelspreise. Also eine recht teure Lösung. Absperrklappen liegen in einem ähnlichem Preisbereich. 

MFG Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Simon,

pfiffige Idee (in Sachen praktische Umsetzung habe ich nun wirklich keine Ahnung, z.B. wie gross muss der "Gärbehälter" sein, aber...) ! Auf jeden Fall gefällt sie mir besser als ein monströses Rohr mit Verdampfer für Trockeneis, bei dem ich nicht weiss, wo ich es her bekommen und lagern soll. Wo wir schon bei Deiner Idee sind: Welche Vorteile hat eigentlich die Verwendung einer Venturi-Düse zu diesem Zweck ? Hätte man zu viel Verlust bei Verwendung eines einfachen Ausströmers ? 

Ausgesprochen interessant sind auch die von Dir genannten Preise.

Herzlichen Dank für die Info und die Idee !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

N´Abend!
Ich habe da ein 2-Wege Ventil bei Wagner&Co entdeckt,gibts aber nur in 1".Vielleicht kann mann ein normalen Kunststoffhahn mit einem Stellmotor o.ä. verbauen und so eine preiswerte Lösung finden.Die Hähne gibts ja schon für 10 Euronen.... .Werde mich mal auf die Suche begeben.
Gruss und Danke für Eure Ideen und Hinweise    JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Stefan S., 
wenn Du das Co2 einfach über einen Schlauch in den Teich gibst, kann es vorkommen das sich das Co2 nicht vollständig lösen kann. Im Aquarium werden daher spezielle Reaktoren eingesetz, die eine vollständige Lösung des Co2 gewährleisten. Ich denke über eine Venturidüse wird das Co2 besser verteilt, und kann sich leichter Lösen.  Da die Reaktore nicht für solche Wassermengen ausgelegt sind. 

Für mein 700 L Aquarium habe ich nur einen 5 L Kanister für die Co2 bereitung benötigt. Ich suche die rezeptur noch mal raus und werde sie hier reinstellen. 

MFG Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

@Simon:
hast Du da viellleicht mal ein Bild von dem 2-Wege Hahn?In Kunststoff/HT?Und `ne Skizze vom "Reaktor" oder Link?

Stellmotore für Dachfenster oder Kofferaumdeckel gibts bei e-bay genug...mal sehen....

Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Simon,
verwende auch hefegährung fürn mien Becken,
die Rezeptur ist etwa 15oGramm Zucker auf 1Liter Wasser,dazu eine meeserspitze Trockenhefe und schön warm stellen.
Für einen Teich müsste mann natürlich ganz andere Dimensionen haben.
Mann kann es auch mit na Pumpe Zersteuben:
Eine Springbrunnenpumpe nehmen,den CO2 Schlauch an den AnsaugeKorb Was auch immer Machen,damit es eingesaugt wird,dann die Pumbe am Besten auf den Grund Stellen,dadurch werden die Blasen sehr fein zestückelt,sodass fast nichts bis an die Oberfäche des Wassers gelangt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Stefan. 
habe bei der Co2 Produktion nicht unbedingt einen Unterschied zwischen warmen und kalten Temperaturen festgestellt. 

Ich versuche mal ein paar bilder von diversen armaturen rein zu stellen. 

P.S. Die vorher genannten Preise sind + 16 % MwSt. hatte ich ganz vergessen, da wir ja endverbraucher sind. 

MFG Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Tag zusammen, 
noch mal ein Versuch mit den Bildern. Die Armaturen mit den Roten Kappen auf dem Antrieb sind pneumatisch. Also nur für die Jenigen, die zuhause einen Kompressor haben     . 

MFG Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

hallo jürgen, 

habe hier mal für mich das billigste zweiwegeventil gefunden - 

http://myoil.de/shop/start.php3?page=103.php3

"elektrische ventile"

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen, 
ja ,der Preis sieht OK aus.Bei Conrad kostet es 61,69 Euro-hier 60,19.
Ich habe dazu aber schon überall nach einer Tabelle o.ä. gesucht,ob das mit 1" reicht. Filter steht 1,20m über Wasserspiegel,Aquamax 5500 mit 2" Druckschlauch ca.10m.Das Wasser läuft am Filterausgang in das erste Becken und von dort eben über den Bypass in den Teich zurück.Becken liegt ca. 75 cm über Wasserspiegel,falls das eine Rolle spielt.Wer kann helfen??
Gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

hallo jürgen,

das reicht mit 100% sicherheit nicht da daß wasser drucklos ist!

wenn wir davon ausgehen daß deine pumpe mit verlust noch           ca. 60-70l/min liefert müßte der bypass min. nach gefühl 50-60mm sein.
versuchs doch einfach mal - auslauf zum wasserfall ein 50er rohrfetzen reinlegen und schnell außenherum mit einem großen nassen lappen den ablauf dichten und schauen ob genügend abläuft oder es sich staut ??

diese größe benötigst du dann auch für den bypass.

nur als beispiel - ein wasserhahn liefert etwa 20-25l/min - der ablauf vom waschbecken ist in der regel 40-50mm ???
für den drucklosen durchlauf ist immer die fläche des rohres ausschlaggebend (d² X pi /4) nicht der durchmesser - dies führt oft zu geistigen fehlern.

was ich jetzt rechne weiß ich nicht ob in der praxis funktioniert ???
durch ein 100er rohr fließen zumindest 160-200 l/min. (praxiswert)
ein 60er rohr hat etwa 1/3 der fläche also dürften der theorie nach so etwa 56-66 l/min abfließen - also könnte ein 60er schon recht eng dimensioniert sein 

und in dieser größe kosten dann el. ventille schon richtig geld - wobei du die konstruktion sicher auch mit einem einzigen absperrhahn hinbekommst - es muß kein zweiwegeventil sein (so irgendwie mit verschiedenen höhen und erst wenn das ablaufventil geschlossen ist steigt der pegel einwenig und läuft dann über den bypass ab ) ein einfaches ventil wird sicher billiger.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

Sag mal, Jürgen, kommst Du problemlos an den Wasserfall heran ? Du brauchst doch gar kein Ventil. Wenn der Bypass unterhalb des Überlaufes (also dem eigentlichen "Wasserfall") sitzt, fliesst das Wasser ab, bevor es hinunterplatschn kann. Wenn Du den Wasserfall "einschalten" willst, verlängerst Du den Bypass einfach durch ein Stück aufgesetztes Rohr (oder verstopfst ihn wie von Jürgen schon beschrieben). Auf diese Weise kannst Du einen Bypass mit beliebigem Durchmesser einbauen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

Hallo erstmal,
hatte ich mir so schon gedacht,das wäre zu preiswert gewesen... :cry: 
Bei pondtech.de habe ich da noch unteren Schieber gefunden(kostet so  273,54 Euronen):so was in der Art brauche ich wohl.... .Imo waren ca. 50 Liter von NG genannt.Schaue mal weiter... .
@Stefan:Klar komm ich ran,aber der mensch ist schliesslich faul...  
Gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

hallo stefan,

klar - die lösung wäre supper einfach wenn jürgen kein soooo fauler typ wäre   und die umschaltung elektrisch betätigen will - und bei den lieben elektrischen bauteilen schnellen die preise mit der dimension ins weltall   
- aber irgendwie kann ich jürgen sehr gut verstehen - das ist die gleiche faule technikorientierte bazille wie ich selbst  :cry:    :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich verstehe das schon sehr gut. Technik und Spielzeug ist schöööön ! Aber speziell in diesem Fall - der Schieber müsste ja liegend montiert werden und sieht nun wirklich nicht gerade hübsch an einer Natursteinmauer aus. Da muss man wirklich zu den ganz harten Technik-Jüngern zählen...   

Jürgen, spuckt Dir da nicht Deine Frau ins Budget ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Dez. 2003)

Hallo Leute,
da hier -es ist Winter- nicht viel los ist,poste ich mal den Stand bei mir.Habe die Mauer ergänzt und ansonsten so peu á peu weitergeschafft(heute ist es schon ziemlich ungemütlich draussen):Eine Betonplatte mit Schnellzement eingepasst mit 50 er bypass,Schlauch dran und getestet...

@Jürgenas mit 50-60 mm war gut geschäzt ,es funzt mit 50 mm-siehe Bild.
Ich habe mir mal einen Schieber gekauft,zur Handbetätigung  ...,aber ich bin an einem elektrischen Hahn für relativ wenig Geld dran,ich hoffe dass es klappt und poste dann mit Bild ,Hesteller usw.
Nach dem "elektrifizieren" werde ich dann allet noch schön mit Steinen gestalten und so weiter.
Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Dez. 2003)

hallo jürgen,

schön daß es klappt    - bin mal gespannt was du an schieber aufgetan hast ......

also ich zumindest habe jetzt draußen aufgegeben - hatte meine filterkammer noch verputzt und hatte auch noch zusätzlich schnellzement zugegeben - aber das zeug ist ewigkeiten nicht durchgetrocknet - einfach zuviel feuchtigkeit in dem erdversenkten beton ...... und ich wollte es doch nur noch streichen .......... aber was solls - es kommt auch ein frühjahr - und gestrichen ist schnell.

mach weiter so - sieht supper aus   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Dez. 2003)

Sodele,habe so ein Teil siehe unten ersteigert-41,05 Euro plus Porto-.Nun werde ich das Ding mal ansehen,testen ob`s mit 1,5 Zoll auch funzt,oder das Teil mit einem PVC Kugelhahn  50mm verbinden.Eine Abdeckung-Kunststein aus Styrodur- werde ich dann über die Ganze Sache drüberstellen....Theorie ist so schön...  
Gruss  JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Dez. 2003)

hallo jürgen,

ich dachte du suchst einen zweiwegehahn ????

was du hier zeigst sieht aber aus wie ein normales einweg magnetschaltventil - wenn du aber von denen 2stück nimmst hast du auch einen zweiwegehahn   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Dez. 2003)

Hy Jürgen,
nö,nö,...wollte schon sowas.Guckst Du nochmal bei Seite 1 "Skizze" oder Bild Zugschieber...  .
Wenn das obere Becken "überläuft"(also Bypass=Kugelhahn zu ist) läuft das Wasser dann über die Steine als Wasserfall in den Teich,wenn Bypass offen,dann über Sschlauch seitlich ....  
Grüssle   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Sodele,
habe am Sonntag mal die Werte gemessen,da die Pflanzen besch....  wachsen.Co2 iss bei 1,3 (hoffe ich habe das richtig im Kopf-schaue später auf meinem Schrieb nochmal nach),alle anderen Werte IMO prima.D.h. wie Stefan schon befürchtet hat ,haut das CO2 ab.... .Schlauch(Bypass) liegt noch ungefähr so wie im Bild des letzten Posts.Blubbert  immer wieder,was wahrscheinlich das Pro sein dürfte...... .Was gibt es ausser den Reaktordingern noch für Möglichkeiten,den CO2 Wert zu erhöhen?
Bitte um Hilfe...     Gruss    JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,
eigentlich ganz einfach, je niedriger der pH und je höher die KH, desto höher der CO2-Gehalt. "Aquariumwerte" wird man allerdings im Teich kaum erreichen. Ein pH zw. 7,5 und 8, sowie eine KH zw. 3 und 6 reichen für nen Pflanzenteich aber fürs Wachstum locker aus. Was soll denn alles wachsen ?? 
Ich glaube,wir sollten mal mit Werners Hilfe einen neuen Thread aufmachen : Welche Pflanze wächst unter welchen Bedingungen am Besten. Kohlendioxidgehalt ist nicht allein glückseligmachend ! Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal meine Erfahrung "kundtun"
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

der Vorschlag ist wirklich gut: Wir sollten einmal einen solchen Thread aufmachen.

Bisher kenne ich von Werner nur die Aussage, dass mit sehr wenigen Ausnahmen die Toleranz der Wasserpflanzen gegenüber auch schwankenden pH-Werten sehr hoch ist. Das entspricht auch meinen Erfahrungen. Was gibt es noch ? Nitrat/Phosphat/Spurenelemente: Sollten in einem Teich wie dem von Jürgen-S, in dem __ Schildkröten gehalten werden, kein Problem sein (gleich, welches Substrat verwendet wurde). Substrat: In einem Substrat ohne alle Nährstoffe - z.B. gewaschener Kies - ist das Pflanzenwachstum gehemmt, wenn das Wasser arm an Makronährstoffen ist.  Licht und Wärme: Gehe davon aus, dass das beim Teich von Jürgen ebenfalls kein Problem ist, vorausgesetzt, es werden keine Exoten (__ Lotos, __ tropische Seerosen) gehalten. Wasserhärte: Interessantes Thema, vielleicht kann Jürgen einmal seine Werte einstellen. Strömung, Wellenschlag, schwankende Wasserstände, ständiges Besprühen mit Spritzwasser: Mögen manche Pflanzen überhaupt nicht. Pflanztiefe (Wasserstand über der Wurzel): Ist nach meinen Erfahrungen die wichtigste Einflussgrösse. CO2: Ist vor allem bei submersen Pflanzen von erheblicher Bedeutung. Bevorzugter Lebensraum (Wasserpflanze, Moor, nasse Wiese/feuchte Wiese): Pflanzen wachsen nicht oder nicht gut in dem Lebensraum, auf den sie nicht spezialisiert sind.

Welche Parameter gibt es sonst noch ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Werte mit Tetra-Koffer ermittelt:
GH     6
KH     4
PH     8
O2     11
NO2   >0,3
NH3/4 0
NO3    0
CO2    1,3(nach Tabelle)
Habe Seerosen und __ Lotus drin,wachsen eigentlich schon,__ Hechtkraut auch,ebenso Wasserschwertlilien...aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl,dass es kümmert.
Eventuell könnte ja ein Moderator das bis jetzt geschriebene in einen neuen Thread in Pflanzen(?) verschieben.....  
Gruss   JürgenS
PS:__ Schildkröten sinds nun 3 ganz kleine und 3 ca.8 cm grosse.. .Wasserverschmutzung IMO vernachlässigbar.Fische=9 __ Moderlieschen.


----------

